# Vertex Libra



## VinnyTang (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey, is anyone running a Libra on their system? I'm having some issues with programming. 

Let me know, post here, pm, whatever!


Thanks


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ill try to help
Ive been running 1 for a month now


----------

